# New Strion!!!!



## senna94 (Mar 27, 2006)

I just bought a Streamlight Strion at my local Bass Pro Shop and I must say, I am very impressed!!! Great output,runtime, and rechargeable to boot. For the money I think it is an extremely good value. I started looking on Bright Guy's website and noticed the replacement lamps are only 5.95. Replacement 
Li-Ion batteries 26.95. I can't think of a reason to not own one of these jewels!!!!!!!!!!

Paul

:rock:


----------



## CLHC (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats on that Streamlight Strion!

I got a chance to check one out locally and really liked it. It's on my wish list.

Enjoy!


----------



## VWTim (Mar 27, 2006)

I love mine, easy guilt free lumens.


----------



## yves09876 (Mar 28, 2006)

senna94 said:


> I can't think of a reason to not own one of these jewels!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Paul
> 
> :rock:


 I can give you one reason :devil: : As I worked last year as a security agent in a local party (Montreux jazz Festival), I thought my Strion was recharged, but...  no more juce in it. So i had to do without it that night and it was  . So I sold the Strion and bought a SF 6P with a 3Wluxeon G&P bulb, so I can ran it either on rechargebles RCR123 or on cr123's as backup possibillity.

Otherwise, it's a good light but I found it could be a little more powerfull.

Regards, Yves


----------



## leukos (Mar 28, 2006)

It's a good light for the $$. Could use a little more aggressive knurling though.


----------



## redbird (Mar 28, 2006)

I was wondering if the new purchase has the new switch. The one that sticks out, on the lines of a surefire. The one I have the switch is recessed and hard to use.

Greg at BriteGuy has some new switches on order.This change will make the light much easier to use...


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the recessed switch for candle mode. The Strion makes a heck of a candle! I think the knurling isn't more aggressive because the target market for this light is as a belt-duty light, where it needs to slip in and out easily and often.


----------



## senna94 (Mar 28, 2006)

redbird said:


> I was wondering if the new purchase has the new switch. The one that sticks out, on the lines of a surefire. The one I have the switch is recessed and hard to use.
> 
> Greg at BriteGuy has some new switches on order.This change will make the light much easier to use...




Greetings redbird. Yes, my new Strion does have the new switch on it. While I haven't tried removing it to use in candle mode I think it is great to have the option to do both. 

As for the scenario Yves described I am wondering if he forgot to charge his Strion or if it just was not seated properly in the charging cradle. Streamlight recomends replacing the battery once the burntime is consistently around 40 minutes or less.


Paul


----------



## lightplay22 (Mar 28, 2006)

I use my strion more than any other light I own. Good light output, will stand on its end,and its cheap to operate. I never use the momentary for anything other than maybe a quick flash at something because its so simple just to turn it on an leave it on.

Only problem is that I always have a struggle getting it to make contact with the charger. Stinger and US simply snap in and charge but the strion always has to be wiggled, mashed, pulled, before it will connect. Once it connects, its fine from there on.

All around great light. Hmm, wish I had another one.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 28, 2006)

While I'm no fan of lights that use bipins or integrated batteries, the Strion earns some of the most enthusiastic praise of any stock light. I've seen similar owners' enthusiasm expressed for only a few lights: the HDS; Nuwai Q3; Fenix 1AA; Streamlight TL-3 and Luxeon 4AA; and Surefire A2, E2, M4, and M6.


----------



## jarobi (Mar 28, 2006)

lightplay22 said:


> Only problem is that I always have a struggle getting it to make contact with the charger. Stinger and US simply snap in and charge but the strion always has to be wiggled, mashed, pulled, before it will connect. Once it connects, its fine from there on.
> 
> All around great light. Hmm, wish I had another one.



I thought I had the same problem. I went by the dealer, and he explained if the contacts are clean, the indicator light on the charger will take awhile to light up because of the charger trying to "level out" (don't know what the official electronics term would be). It has something to do with the protection circuit in the battery. The light will trun on and off intermittently for the duration of the charge cycle too. This is normal, and my light has always charged, I just always fiddled with the charger until the light would come on. A good way to test this is to switch the light on while on the charger and see if the indicator light quickly lights up. I hope this made sense.

regards,
jarobi

Edit: My expectation of the behavior of the Strion's charger came from my Stinger/Stinger XT NiCad lights. You throw them on the charger, the indicator lights come on.


----------



## avusblue (Mar 28, 2006)

The Strion is in my all-time favorites list. Great balance of brightness, runtime, size, price, quality, and ease of use. Guilt free lumens are wonderful, and I appreciate the convenience of a "drop in" charger as opposed to having to remove batteries, put them in a charger, and replace them. I've never had a problem with getting mine in or out of the charger and I have several. I mounted one inside the console box of my car so I've always got it handy and "topped off."

The Ripoffs CO-63 pouch holster works great as a clip-on, and the Bianchi Accumold 7326 is perfect as a belt holster.

I always have an Arc AAA on me. I have a Strion on me 90% of the time. And those two together, meet practically every light need I have.

Enjoy your Strion.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 29, 2006)

I think all of the above can be summed up in that the Strion is a slick, "complete package" light, greater than the sum of it's parts. I think it's easily the best of the 2 cell incan lights available (even though it isn't one technically).


----------



## bwaites (Mar 29, 2006)

Phaserburn,

I'd beg to differ. MAYBE the best of the 2 cell size RECHARGEABLE lights, but the Surefire A2 is a more useful light to me.

I like the Strion, and especially it's rechargeable capability, but the A2 and it's all around usefulness trumps the Strion in my book.

Bill


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 29, 2006)

Bill, I have both the Strion and the A2 and the Strion is the one that goes with me. The reasons are as follows: 
- It has better throw than the A2 and any other 2 x CR123 light I know of.
- It is rechargable, I can keep it fully charged and know I have 60-70 minutes of light and don't need to bring spare battery. With the A2 I don't know the state of the batteries and need to bring spares. This is the reason I favour to use rechargables in all of my lights.
- I find the LEDs on the A2 pretty useless for my use for anything except reading and indoor use, but for indoor use there are better lights than both A2 and Strion. For outdoor use the A2 LEDs are too dim and too blue. So instead of having one lights that tries to do two things, but only does one of them well, I wear two lights that do their task very well, i.e. the Strion and the McLux III-PD.

However, I do like the body and switch on the A2 much much better than the Strion. I think the A2 is the most perfect sized light I have used and the switch is a masterpiece. Right now I try to find a use were the A2 would excel and right now I think it may be the perfect light for the car.

Sigbjoern


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, I wasn't thinking of the A2 when I said 2 cell incans; I was referring to incan only lights, not hybrids. I have a black A2 with 26k snow white leds, and it rocks! The Strion is a great heavy usage light, but one that also works well for intermittent use due to the li-ion battery.





bwaites said:


> Phaserburn,
> 
> I'd beg to differ. MAYBE the best of the 2 cell size RECHARGEABLE lights, but the Surefire A2 is a more useful light to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## bwaites (Mar 29, 2006)

Who put your LED's in Phaserburn? That is the one mod that I think would improve the light!

As far as throw, I like throwy lights, and the Strion may beat the A2 there. 

BUT...I have real problems with rechargeables and using them as emergency lights. For lights used everyday, I think they are great. For lights used infrequently, they are a question mark, although the LiIon lights are much better than the NiMh lights in that way.

I'll have to get a Strion and play with it more, it's on my "to do" list anyway.

Bill


----------



## rabbit (Mar 29, 2006)

I use mine for checking the windows and doors just before bed, and then plug it back to the charger. Also it is my 'noise outside the window' light!


----------



## lrp (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a question...providing you don't use up the battery could it last a full month and still be working well at the end of the month? Hope I have made myself clear. Thanks!


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 29, 2006)

lrp, if what you are asking is if it will self discharge or not in a month, then the answer is that it will not. I charged mine in the end of December and it still works fine.

Sigbjoern


----------



## lightplay22 (Mar 29, 2006)

Jarobi, I turn it on to test the connection every time I charge it. I use caig de-oxit and pro gold on the light and the contacts regularly. I have two charging cradles and the same problem with both of them. And I am aware of the delay before the light comes on which is different than the stinger which lights up immediately. 

Its not a real problem but something that requires more attention than what I am used to with the stinger and ultra stinger.

I carry the strion and an A2 as well as HDS basic just about everywhere I go, and the strion gets the most use mainly because of rechargeability. Have had no trouble out of the strion at all.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## lrp (Mar 29, 2006)

Lurveleven..that is exactly what I meant! The Strion will most likely be my next light. Thanks!


----------



## hector (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had three, the first was just GREAT, nice throw, just prefect. But then the head seized from the heat of the light. The second was OK, nice throw, but then the contacts were acting funny and it became dim. Third, same thing, I took it all apart this time (rather than exchanging it) and it worked better. But now it's off and on dim. Somehow the contacts are are in no way "self-cleaning" and it's very tempermental, depending on how tight it's turned on. 

It's not as bright as my G2, but it's rechargeable, so it's "guilt free" lumens. It's a nice light, just somewhat tempermental in my experience. Plus, to get the bulb to sit well, takes some fiddling, and then it's not all that perfect. 

Plus, when I took it apart, a lot of the contacts are aluminum, which easily corrode and then cause trouble. I think if they made it with a simple "on-off" clickie, it would have been a much nicer light.


----------



## hector (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, at last thing, be very careful when re-installing the bulb. Any little grease will cause the bulb to fail (in seconds). Although I guess that's standard procedure with any little over-driven halogen.


----------



## Blazer (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry the Strion on my duty belt. Have for about 2+ years now, it has never let me down. I was originally issued the Streamlight Scorpion but was always worried about running out of batteries (my service would provide batteries but it was rough to get new ones). Now with the Strion I don't worry, just pop it in the charger after every shift and I know it's ready for the next shift. It's not my #1 primary light, MagCharger or SL 20X-LED fit that bill, but when I have to jump out of the car quickly the Strion is always on my belt and the next one I grab. Then as back-up I've got a Pelican M6-LED as well on my belt, then a Streamlight Stinger XT in the duty bag, just-in-case.

You won't be disappointed with the Strion over the long term. It holds up.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 30, 2006)

OK, you convinced me, where can I buy one that will work on 240V power (perhaps an international smart charger?) and come with a car charger as well.....This will become the little brother to my Tigerlight Gold 8".


----------



## magic79 (Apr 1, 2006)

Just ordered one myself.

Wholesale Hunter has them in their Bargain Basement for $79 with both AC and DC chargers.

http://www.wholesalehunter.com/privatespecials/deals.htm


----------



## jimmybrown2 (Apr 9, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Just ordered one myself.
> 
> Wholesale Hunter has them in their Bargain Basement for $79 with both AC and DC chargers.
> 
> http://www.wholesalehunter.com/privatespecials/deals.htm


 

OpticsPlanet has got it for $84, but it's free shipping in the U.S.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/streamlight-strion-flashlights.html


----------



## Razor (Apr 9, 2006)

Don't forget to give eBay a look, too. Once in a while they'll have some good deals on them. 

I use mine as my jogging light with a group a friends that regularly running at night. It works very well for the job. The fact that it doesn't have a clickie means I can mash the button rapidly to warn approaching cars, while it's throw-ability is just fun for scanning dark fields and what-not that we run past.


----------



## redbird (Apr 13, 2006)

I just received the new tail switch from Briteguy and now (for me) this light has turned into the light it should have been. MUCH easier to use. I am glad I ordered it.

Now, if only I could find a small holster with a flap for it.


----------



## bobbo (Apr 13, 2006)

RipOff -CO-153 fits perfect.Has flap,is padded and has clip.


----------



## jarobi (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/streamlight_holster.htm

I used that one for my Strion. Ripoffs also makes a couple, clip and belt loop styles.
http://www.ripoffs.com/


----------



## redbird (Apr 14, 2006)

I have the ripoffs 153 but to my liking it is too bulky. I would like something very thin and unobtrusive. It looks like the lighthound item might fill the bill...thanks for the link. I just ordered one. Thanks again


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone have a pic of the new tailcap? How much did it cost?


----------



## HighLight (Apr 14, 2006)

I was going to ask how many lumens does 12000 candlepower equate to. Then I read on one of the sites its 80 lumens. Answered my own question again. Thanks :goodjob:


----------



## Razor (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd post some pictures of the new tailcap, but I can't figure out how to insert pictures into the posts themselves. I have a photobucket account that I guess I can link to, but I think it'd be more seemless to not have to keep toggling between different windows to seethe pics. The "Insert Picture" button in the message box only re-writes the link itself (at least whenever I use it, it does). How do I properly go about inserting pictures?


----------



## jarobi (Apr 14, 2006)

Phaserburn
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/112433
I posted a pic there. Not a great one, but enough to see the domed tailcap switch.


----------



## redbird (Apr 14, 2006)

I just compared the Strion (freshly charged) to a Surefire G2 and the strion was noticably brighter. So, the 80 lumens looks to be about right


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 15, 2006)

jarobi said:


> Phaserburn
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/112433
> I posted a pic there. Not a great one, but enough to see the domed tailcap switch.


 
Thanks jarobi, Razor. That's not as big a dome as an SF switch like I was thinking; I like it! How much did you pay? I wonder if SL has one for their TL line, too.


----------



## redbird (Apr 15, 2006)

I bought mine from Greg at Briteguy...it was $10.00+ including shipping. If yoiu need some other small items that would be a good time since I think he has a minimum shipping charge. 

You won't go wrong with the new switch.


----------



## redbird (Apr 18, 2006)

I received the new streamlight holster and it was exactly what I was looking for. Fits fine and not obtrusive at all. Now, the strion will replace my E2 as my EDC.

Thanks again for the link


----------



## jimmybrown2 (Apr 18, 2006)

redbird said:


> I received the new streamlight holster and it was exactly what I was looking for. Fits fine and not obtrusive at all. Now, the strion will replace my E2 as my EDC.
> 
> Thanks again for the link


 
I just bought the delux holster for my brother. It's got two snaps for variuos size lights. I don't have a strion but I had one sent to my brother, I'm such a nice guy . But, he needed a holster. I bought the delux one for the scorpion. It says it fits the strion. I thought it also said it fit the G2, but that's awefully tight. I can't see it being practical. I bought two hoping one would fit my Surefire G2. Now I'll have to buy another light to fit my extra holster . I hope it fits the strion real good. It was $22 and made by streamlight.

*UPDATE:* I decided to give the holster a second chance and forced the G2 into it. After working with it for a bit and wearing it for a few hours, I think it will work. The Deluxe holster is pretty heavy duty, which explains why it takes a bit of stretching and moving around to be more comfortable.
*Redbird*, does the holster you got have snaps or velcro? Mine has snaps but I think I'd prefer velcro.


----------



## jarobi (Apr 18, 2006)

redbird said:


> I received the new streamlight holster and it was exactly what I was looking for. Fits fine and not obtrusive at all. Now, the strion will replace my E2 as my EDC.
> 
> Thanks again for the link



I'm glad it worked out for you. I still have mine and use it everyday, just not for a Strion anymore.


----------



## redbird (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree on the velcro. Mine has it and I like it too. Much easier to get out. However, if I was still working as a deputy I would opt for no flap. The velcro makes some noise and that is now always your best friend.


----------

